# Other brand equivlent in quality to Kato?



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I am looking to replace my LifeLike Diesels with high quality replacements that are DCC ready Are there any with the same quality as Kato? Any and all suggestions will be greatly welcomed.


----------



## fredbon (Mar 4, 2016)

You could look into Broadway Limited Imports if sound is important.

http://www.broadway-limited.com/

Fred


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Question? How does Bachman, Walthers and Atlas compare to Kato?


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Question? How does Bachman, Walthers and Atlas compare to Kato?


They really don't, Kato is really in a league of its own. The ease of installing decoders alone is a win win for me, as well as the fine detail in the kato engines. Not knocking the ones you have mentioned but i own a few Kato and also broadway limited, and they are both top notch.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Kato Quality*



BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I am looking to replace my LifeLike Diesels with high quality replacements that are DCC ready Are there any with the same quality as Kato? Any and all suggestions will be greatly welcomed.


BrokeCurmudgeon;

I'm a big fan of Kato, and I own many of their N-scale engines. I agree that they are "in a league of their own", when it comes to overall excellence. That doesn't mean there are no other good engines, just that (in my opinion) there aren't any bad Kato engines. I have been quite pleasantly surprised by a Life-Like SD-7 for example. It runs about as smoothly as any of my Kato fleet, and is a lot less expensive. I liked this DC SD-7 so much, I bought a similar Life-Like diesel factory equipped with a motor/light only DCC decoder. It also runs very well. Historically; Life-Like, and Bachman have produced some total dogs, and plenty of them. Personally, I gave up on these brands long ago, with rare exceptions, like that SD-7. Many on the forum have said that current Bachman offerings are way better than their old ones. I can't advise you on these newer Bachman engines because I don't own any. Others do, so maybe they will give you the benefit of their experience. Atlas, in some ways, is a different animal, I don't think they make many of there own N-scale locos. Some older Atlas engines were actually made by Kato. Other, more recent Atlas locomotives are made in China (possibly Atlas owns the Chinese factory?) They are usually smooth runners and decent looking too.
One of the things I like best about Kato, is their consistency. You know before you buy that you will get an excellent product, every time. Many other brands have been up and down with the quality of some locomotives. It's not always easy to know what you will get. Bachman has a lifetime warranty on their engines. If you get an oddball dud you can exchange it. Should you encounter a recently-offered version of one of their old (lousy) designs though, exchange, or repair won't help. Those things were hopeless duds right from the drawing board. I bought my LAST Bachman engines about 15 years back. They were "Spectrum series" supposedly Bachman's high quality line. Three F-units that didn't run all that much better than some from thirty years ago:rippedhand:. Personally, I stick to Kato.:thumbsup:

regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I have three Life Like GP's that are Santa Fe. I come from Santa Fe people from my Grandfather ,Uncle and Dad. I would really like to find 1950's Santa Fe diesels that are smoother and not as noisy as my old ones. Recently, I purchased a Kato F3 in Union Pacific markings. I can't tell you how please I am with this Kato engine. All my track and switches are Kato. And I have another F3A and B coming. I think that you get what you pay for. I am not sure when or if I will convert to DCC but I want to be ready. You can see my layout in the Video section under FRRTN or on YouTube (



). Thanks again for all the feedback!


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

You ask about quality, I say athearn genesis, and broadway limited are very good, in quality and detailing.


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

alaska railroad said:


> You ask about quality, I say athearn genesis, and broadway limited are very good, in quality and detailing.


GENESIS, is in the HO line, i have a few Genesis from Athearn, i believe he is asking about N Gauge.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

HO LOVER said:


> GENESIS, is in the HO line, i have a few Genesis from Athearn, i believe he is asking about N Gauge.


Oooops, thanks for pointing that out Ho lover. I didn't know that. But I do now,. I learned something today. I will soon learn the n scale ways, because I'm seriously thinking of getting into that scale as well as my Ho.


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

alaska railroad said:


> Oooops, thanks for pointing that out Ho lover. I didn't know that. But I do now,. I learned something today. I will soon learn the n scale ways, because I'm seriously thinking of getting into that scale as well as my Ho.


I model both HO and N. My HO layout is set up for just shuffling trains about, it is 10 feet long but only 30 inches wide. It is an L shape at the L section it juts out to 65 inches. My N Gauge is 6 feet long and 4 feet wide. Both are still a work in progress. Lololo.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

HO LOVER said:


> I model both HO and N. My HO layout is set up for just shuffling trains about, it is 10 feet long but only 30 inches wide. It is an L shape at the L section it juts out to 65 inches. My N Gauge is 6 feet long and 4 feet wide. Both are still a work in progress. Lololo.


 The work in progress is what keeps the hobby exciting, something to look forward too. Good luck, have a great evening ho lover.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

I own over 350 N-scale locos, I put Atlas at the top of my list because of there scale speed motor. Kato still uses that old school high speed slot car motor. Replace the Kato motor with a Atlas and they perform great. 
The newer Bachmann locos that I own, run great, there S4 is one of the best switchers that I own. 
Life Like/Walthers locos with a split frame run really well and also have a scale speed motor. 
Intermountain locos run great and there F units are highly detailed. 
Fox Valley also make some great running/detailed n-scale locos. 

Every manufacture produces a lemon once in a while, even Kato. I own a couple F7s and one F3 that make almost as much noise as a old metal gear Bachmann. My Kato SD70s trucks fall off just taking them out of there box. I have been really lucky with Atlas, never have I received a lemon, and I own a bunch!


----------

